# Pirates-theme songs for singing skellys



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Ray Stevens has a cute one about the son of a Pirate Captain who doesn't want to do all of the normal pirate things - he only wants to sing & dance... More of a skit with a chorus sung a few times. Catchy tune, though.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

The Gay Pirate song.. I have that one too.. hilarious!!


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

How about 15 men on a dead mans chest????

Check out the lyrics...very creepy!!!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Whats that title? I couldnt find anything except a Jimmy Buffet song..


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Found one by The Corsairs... yeah, funny creepy lyrics..

teege


----------

